# Colin O'Malley Here



## Colin O'Malley (Aug 23, 2004)

The forum looks great. I look foward to seeing it grow!

Colin


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Aug 23, 2004)

Welcome Colin - tell all your friends!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 23, 2004)

Nice seeing you here Colin! Welcome to V.I. Control. It's great to see talented composers on this forum.

See you around the forums then.


----------

